# Droid-life Theme



## Wmedina1991 (Jun 20, 2011)

Im looking for a pink theme that will match the pink used by droid-life site wallpapers. The ones in there offical app.

I attached one to give you an idea of what i mean:

View attachment 1476


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

You want this one from BSThemes then... 
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bsthemes.theme.synergy.life&feature=search_result


----------

